# rear bumper center cut out



## damon (May 12, 2005)

Hi All have enjoyed reading all the threads.
On the cdn rear bumper there is a cut out in the center . On some other 
pics I have seen a red lense or reflector in place of this cut out.
What is it ? Can it be adapted to the Cdn version?
Thanks for all who respond.


----------



## boggarte (May 16, 2005)

Hey Damon.
That red lense is called a "Fog Light", a very bright red light obligatory in some european countries. You turn that on in foggy wheater conditions or... when somebody is tailgating you  Very efficient... in both situations....
I don't think the canadian x-trail version has the appropriate electrical wiring to install one.



damon said:


> Hi All have enjoyed reading all the threads.
> On the cdn rear bumper there is a cut out in the center . On some other
> pics I have seen a red lense or reflector in place of this cut out.
> What is it ? Can it be adapted to the Cdn version?
> Thanks for all who respond.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*R... F.. L....*

Hi Damon,

Yea for the other countries only. We get the crappy filler plate.
Hearing it from the other boys, the code word is RFL (Rear Fog Light)
Use the search and you will find...
Couple of us (montreal) have done the swicth (Stephen & I)

see post #42 in the below linked thread:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=86934&page=3&pp=15&highlight=rear+fog 

Later,


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

The rear fog lamp is a legal requirement in all European Union countries. The switch for the lights is incorporated on the lighting stalk control on the steering column on EU spec cars.

It is actually a very good safety measure particularly on multi-lane highways, however you do get the morons who leave it on even when its just light rain, thereby dazzling anybody following them.


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

I was not able to find the site .
Need more information on the instal 
Please reply


ValBoo said:


> Hi Damon,
> 
> Yea for the other countries only. We get the crappy filler plate.
> Hearing it from the other boys, the code word is RFL (Rear Fog Light)
> ...


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Damon,

please click on link below:
and read post # 557

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=48895&page=38&pp=15&highlight=fog


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Damon,
> 
> please click on link below:
> and read post # 557
> ...


Thanks found the thread but could not find a number on any of the posts so
read them all . Worthwhile any way but did not find the cost of the rear fog light or where it could be purchased?
If I might ask your supplier.

thanks again JIm


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*RFL*

Jim,

The rear fog lamp assembly can be obtained from your Nissan Dealer.
They might raise an eye brow but they should none the less be able to get it from Japan using this part number: 265808H900

Mine was about $ 120 CAD
But I think some others got it for less through other countries (Manuelga).

I hope you are able with wiring identification & soldering...

good luck,


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Jim,
> 
> The rear fog lamp assembly can be obtained from your Nissan Dealer.
> They might raise an eye brow but they should none the less be able to get it from Japan using this part number: 265808H900
> ...


Thanks again for the help wiring no problem If need be will run a separate
circuit and switch. Happy xtrails
regards Jim


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Rear Light*

Thanks to Manuel and Valboo... we have them installed as brake lights and it looks great. Highly recommend.

Stephen


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Got my rear fog light for the equivalent of US$60, including installation. For our X-trails in the Philippines, the wiring is already in the unit. All the guy had to do was remove the plate, pull out the wiring and connect it. If your X's are the same as the ones here, there is even an electrical relay built-in for it. If you look under the hood there are relay boxes, one long one and one shorter one. The shorter one would have "rear fog light" as one of the relay switches. So much so that when the rear fog light is one, there is an indicator light on in the instrument panel.

It is bright! So it does work in letting people know you are up front. Helpful in rural areas, rainy and foggy nights.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

NOTE:
Canadian X-Trails DO NOT HAVE the wiring for the RFL.

all that goes through the bumper is wiring for the side markers.


----------



## stonie (Jun 16, 2005)

thetimster said:


> Got my rear fog light for the equivalent of US$60, including installation. For our X-trails in the Philippines, the wiring is already in the unit. All the guy had to do was remove the plate, pull out the wiring and connect it. If your X's are the same as the ones here, there is even an electrical relay built-in for it. If you look under the hood there are relay boxes, one long one and one shorter one. The shorter one would have "rear fog light" as one of the relay switches. So much so that when the rear fog light is one, there is an indicator light on in the instrument panel.
> 
> It is bright! So it does work in letting people know you are up front. Helpful in rural areas, rainy and foggy nights.


Hi, 
my unit here in Singapore also have the wires installed, but what about the switch? 
I would like to install the foglight. It's a great help to get rid of the notorious tailgaters here.
I can get the unit from Germany.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Stonie, you can have it switched with your taillights which is how I have it wired. You can tap the brake lights.. which is how others here have it done. The X also is supposed to come with a separate switch for the RFL but mine doesn't seem to have it. There is a RFL indicator on the instrument panel in the dash though. Good luck!


----------



## stonie (Jun 16, 2005)

thetimster said:



> Stonie, you can have it switched with your taillights which is how I have it wired. You can tap the brake lights.. which is how others here have it done. The X also is supposed to come with a separate switch for the RFL but mine doesn't seem to have it. There is a RFL indicator on the instrument panel in the dash though. Good luck!


Hi,
thanks for your reply. I would prefer not to wire the RFL to the rear lights or the brake lights. It can very distrubing if you have to follow a car with the rear foglights on during normal weather. Too many people here drive like thism not knowing the purpose of the rear foglights.

Mine doesn't have the switch either, but I have seen the cars in Germany having it together with the light switch. Maybe I can get this switch as a sparepart or I need to figure out how to activate the relay. Shouldn't be too difficult to add an addtional switch


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Stonie,

If you have front fog lights connect the RFL to the same switch, but you need a separate relay for the RFL, then tap into the front fog lights relay.

That's how I have my RFL connected and it comes on with the front fog lights.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Jalal... you're giving me an idea. I think I'd rather have it that way than turn on with my parking lights. Maybe I'll have it rewired as such... hmmm..


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Tim,

It should be very straight forward and you'll be able to control the RFL from your steering stalk switch without the need for a stand-alone switch.


----------



## stonie (Jun 16, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Tim,
> 
> It should be very straight forward and you'll be able to control the RFL from your steering stalk switch without the need for a stand-alone switch.


Guys,
thank you for your help. I think an easy way would be replacing the stalk at the steering wheel. I have not done a proper check yet, but all the cables should be there. There is a stalk available with which you can control both lights.
I will keep you informed once I have done it.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Stonie,

I have considered this option as well, but we don't have the stalk that you're talking about here in Australia, as we don't have the RFL as standard.

I have considered importing the steering stalk from UK (they have RFL as standard on theirs) but I thought it's too much hassle and would probably cost me much more than my current set-up.

They pop-up on eBay sometimes as well.

I rarely use the RFL anyway and in fact it turned out to be more useful when I do off-roading and I know call it the "RDL" Rear *Dust* Light LOL


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

ROTFL!!! RDL!!! That's a good one!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

thetimster said:


> ROTFL!!! RDL!!! That's a good one!


This what happens we you live in a country that has more "dust" than "fog"


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

received my rear fog lamp from metro nissan today. local dealer could not supply.
Metro nissan more than helpful thanks for all the assistance.
regards jim


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Metro Nissan*

Jim,

Are you refering to Metro Nissan in Lasalle Quebec?

Stephen





damon said:


> received my rear fog lamp from metro nissan today. local dealer could not supply.
> Metro nissan more than helpful thanks for all the assistance.
> regards jim


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> Jim,
> 
> Are you refering to Metro Nissan in Lasalle Quebec?
> 
> Stephen


That is correct.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Metro Nissan*

Metro Nissan is owned by my friend Sam who values his customers in a high degree, very unusual in a car dealer. He learned the value of Customer Service from his Father when he worked for him when they owned the Budget Rent A Car franchise in Quebec. 

Sam has come a long way and also owns Metro Hyundai as well. If anyone in the forum ever has a problem, they should see him directly. Metro's service is outstanding and I have been to others and they do not compare. Glad to hear that they came through for you.

Stephen




damon said:


> That is correct.


----------

